# 97 altima, fuel gauge problem



## xsauronx (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey, Im new here, and this is my first Nissan. 

I just bought a 1997 Altima. Its had a coupe minor fender benders, so its not the prettiest car, but it seems to run *great* so far. 

The fuel gauge, however, does not work. The guy I bought it from said the "low fuel" light works, but Im hardly i a hurry to test that 

My dad suggested it might be something called a "sending unit." Is this something I might be able to fix myself without *too* much trouble, or maybe at least troubleshoot to have someone fix it? Im not very familiar with working on cars, but if its nothing too serious I may give it a shot

Thanks 

-dave


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if the light is coming on, then id say the sending unit is still working. not sure why the light would work and not the gauge since theyre part of the same harness. you could try pulling the instrument panel and checking to see if everything is good in there. its easier than pulling the float out of the gas tank. fwiw, when my light comes on in my 94, i went 80 more miles before i filled up again.


----------



## xsauronx (Sep 9, 2008)

thats exactly what i was thinking. now to look around and see what taking the instrument panel out may involve. i dont wanna break anything (else) 

if anyone has any other ideas id love to hear them

thanks


----------

